# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Moechte gerne russisch lernen

## Stephan

Hallo , 
ich hoffe das ich hier im richtigen Forum bin .  
Vor ca. 1 Jahr habe ich angefangen ein wenig die Russische Sprache zu lernen. Zuerst war ich ein wenig skeptisch ob es jemals m

----------


## Pravit

Hallo Stephan, 
es gibt einige andere Seiten dieser Art, aber sie sind eigentlich alle auf englisch. Du kannt Links auf meiner Webseite finden: http://www.freewebs.com/pravit/ 
Meine Empfehlung dir ist aber ein Textbuch zu finden oder einen Russischkurs zu belegen. Als ich in Deutschland war, habe ich bemerkt, dass es sicherlich mehr russische Buecher gab, als in den USA. 
Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit fuer eine richtige Antwort aber spaeter werde ich das gern mit dir diskutieren. 
Bis bald!

----------


## Юлия

Wie Pravit schon gesagt hat..am besten kaufst du dir n buch...zB von langenscheidt..allerbesten auch noch mit cd oder cassette.
Au

----------


## Stephan

Hallo, 
vielen Dank f

----------

